
Does Creativity Decline with Age? - brahmwg
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/does-creativity-decline-with-age/
======
brg
It is an interesting question, but measurement of creativity is a difficult
problem in itself.

In proof discovery, as we become more familiar with techniques and tools we
begin to rely on them as first principles. As we become older, these
approaches become more intuitive through practice. But it is also limiting in
a sense that it would be difficult transition to a new field. 20 years of
experience in exploration of graphs through probabilistic methods would need
to be discarded if an expert was going to begin looking at more algebraic
structures. This could be perceived as less creative instead of simply less
dynamic.

